# Ajout de carte à Passbook



## .:iSk8er:. (8 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment ajouter des cartes à Passbook.
Lorsque je vais sur l'app Passbook on a deux possibilités : "Scanner un code" ou "Apps pour Passbook". Quand je choisis la première solution, on me dit que mon code n'est pas bon. La deuxième propose des apps. J'ai téléchargé "FidMe" et "Fidall" ainsi que créé mes cartes, super allez-vous me dire. Seulement je reste bloqué à cette étape. Je n'arrive pas à les ajouter directement à Passbook. Je ne comprend pas comment il faut faire.


Je sais que par exemple : si on possède une carte chez Auchan, on peut l'ajouter directement à Passbook depuis l'app Auchan. Seulement il n'y a pas d'app pour chacune de mes cartes et je n'ai pas envie d'avoir l'app de chacun des magasins. J'ai vu qu'il y a des sites pour faire nos cartes mais je n'en suis pas trop satisfait.

Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer s'il vous plait ? Merci.

*EDIT :*
J'ai trouvé un site qui est pas mal, mais qui n'est qu'en version Beta donc qui n'est pas complet. Cela dit il y a quand même du choix. Pour ceux qui sont intéressés : SelfPass


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2014)

j'avoue ne rien comprendre a Passbook , j'utilise FidMe  et toutes mes cartes sont sauvegardés


----------



## adixya (12 Juin 2014)

Tu ne peux pas mettre de cartes de fidélité dans passbook je crois. Moi j'ai juste des billets d'avion et de train, à l'exception des billets idtgv, qui ne vont pas dans passbook mais dans l'appli idtgv uniquement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas mettre de cartes de fidélité dans passbook je crois.



Moi, j'ai ma carte Auchan dedans. Mais je suis passé par l'app Auchan pour l'y mettre.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2014)

Ca ne serre pas a grand chose cette application


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2014)

Pareille, je cherche encore à quoi cela sert à part encombrer l'écran.


----------



## adixya (15 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, j'ai ma carte Auchan dedans. Mais je suis passé par l'app Auchan pour l'y mettre.




Ah ce serait super si on pouvait mettre toutes nos cartes de fidélité. Moi c'est pas au chan, mais Carrefour... Je vais voir si ils ont la même chose...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ah ce serait super si on pouvait mettre toutes nos cartes de fidélité. Moi c'est pas au chan, mais Carrefour... Je vais voir si ils ont la même chose...



Pour Carrefour, au pire tu peux utiliser Fid Me.

Perso, je n'utilise plus Passbook depuis que j'ai mon 5S car les scanners à main des caisses minute d'Auchan ont du mal à lire le code-barre de la carte. Donc j'utilise l'App d'Auchan avec laquelle ça marche nettement mieux.

Ça n'empêche que c'est pratique et que ça évite d'avoir à se trimballer  x cartes.


----------



## .:iSk8er:. (16 Juin 2014)

Lapp Passbook + le site SelfPass = PARFAIT !

Sur le site SelfPass :

- Vous choisissez la carte que vous voulez ajuster à Passbook,
- Vous renseignez votre Nom/Prénom/Numéro de carte,
- Puis votre carte se créée,

De là on vous dit : 


> «Cliquez sur "Télécharger" pour télécharger le PassBook sur votre ordinateur. Nous vous conseillons vivement de faire cette opération directement avec Safari sur Mac (OSX 10.8.2). Ainsi le PassBook sera transmis automatiquement à votre iPhone via iCloud.*»


Vous pouvez aussi le faire directement sur Safari iOS et lajout se fait à PassBook.

Ce site est très à lécoute. Il y avait un soucis lorsque je voulais ajouter ma carte Micromania. Jai envoyé un message au site et là on ma répondu dans un premier temps en anglais plus le lendemain une dame (française) ma répondu. Ils ont corrigé ça immédiatement et jai pu lajouter à PassBook.

Jai été faire une course chez Carrefour samedi, jai montré ma carte Passbook et là ça a scanné nickel ! ;-) Plus besoin de télécharger des applications tierces (comme Fidme ou Fidall) le site suffit amplement et est gratuit. Je fais un peu un coup de pub pour ce site, mais il mérite dêtre connu ainsi quêtre utilisé à mes yeux. Cest très clair et simple, vraiment ! Vous devriez essayé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2014)

J'ai essayé d'ajouter une carte Carrefour avec SelfPass : je n'arrive pas à avoir le code-barre.


----------



## .:iSk8er:. (16 Juin 2014)

As-tu fais correctement ? C'est bizarre parce que je l'ai fait et elle a fonctionné à la caisse.
Tu as bien marqué les numéros du code barre ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2014)

.:iSk8er:. a dit:


> As-tu fais correctement ? C'est bizarre parce que je l'ai fait et elle a fonctionné à la caisse.
> Tu as bien marqué les numéros du code barre ?



Oui. Mais ça ne marche pas.

Par contre, avec d'autres cartes aucun problème.


----------



## .:iSk8er:. (17 Juin 2014)

D'accord ! Si tu as réussis à en ajouter d'autres que Carrefour tant mieux, mais c'est bizarre. Je ne pourrais pas du tout t'aider. Tu as quoi comme résultat une fois que tu as renseigné toutes les informations ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2014)

.:iSk8er:. a dit:


> D'accord ! Si tu as réussis à en ajouter d'autres que Carrefour tant mieux, mais c'est bizarre. Je ne pourrais pas du tout t'aider. Tu as quoi comme résultat une fois que tu as renseigné toutes les informations ?



Une carte sans code-barre.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2014)

Je viens de tester "SelfPass" et ma foi, pour les quelques cartes de fidélités essayées, ça fonctionne très bien.
Le problème c'est PassBook qui délivre des cartes où le N° de code est trop petit (ne fonctionne pas en horizontal) et pour les quelques fois où le code barre n'est pas reconnu la lecture du code est pénible et les caissières le font savoir.
FidMe est super lui et en mode horizontal il délivre des cartes où le code barre et le N° de code sont très lisibles. De plus, il a d'autres avantages et infos.
En conclusion: je garde FidMe et je laisse tomber PassBook...Pour les cartes de fidélité.


----------



## adixya (17 Août 2014)

Passbook en revanche c'est super pour les billets de TGV (sauf idtgv) et pour Air France.


----------

